# WHAT DO YOU THINK Of THE NEW PAGE LAYOUT?



## The Old Ram-Australia (Nov 1, 2019)

G'day folks,I don't see any benefit for me as a member as yet,maybe it's to allow a lot more advertising on the edges into the future?..T.O.R


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2019)

It is an update because the version we had was becoming obsolete and would not be tech supported any more. It will take some getting used to, but it's not that bad.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 1, 2019)

Sorry , @Baymule ,  I think that quite a few parts of it just plain suck.  And that really goes for not having the emoji box open at the bottom so you can see the whole text, and don't have to keep opening it everytime you want to put one in.  Plus I think the darker thicker bands that separate posts are depressing.


----------

